# Playing with my new camera



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Not the best shots but thought they looked halfway decent.
But then, the models are beautiful :ss


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

You know I think that camera is messed up man
.





























Send those cigars to me so I can take pics and we can compare


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

very nice... hope these don't have the same problem as the last ones


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

Try using a tripod or something to support the camera instead of being free-handed, and turn the flash off. You'll get a much more well-balanced picture without the glare.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

What is the camera model, out of curiosity?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> What is the camera model, out of curiosity?


Panasonic DMC-FX3

only a little 6 meg pocket digital
i just picked it up on sale at costco.
liked the fact it had a leica lens.

Could have pulled out one of the Nikons 
for a better shot, but was only playing around.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow... thanks for making me feel bad!!!!!:ss


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Very nice pictures!

Cigars looks great too. Let us know how they smoke.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Very nice smokes. Can see they are aging well.


----------



## chuckojr (Jun 28, 2006)

Very good quality macro to be a pocket cam if you ask me.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Man, I can smell those Montes from here!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice pics.

Your camera works and those look great.

If you want send a few here and I will quality control test them for you ! :r 

The Montes look ............:dr


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Well shucks!

I just stubbed my finger on the screen reaching for one of those Montes. 

OW!




:dr


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Very nice pictures Dave, I'll take 4 Por Larranagas and 2 Montes to go please


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Very Nice smokes! :dr


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice smokes! Congrats on the new camera too! :ss


----------



## fr3nchguy (Feb 4, 2007)

Don't smoke your camera ;-)


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Ah, the dreaded fireproof wrappers. Son of Habana 2000 methinks.
Like they said about the camera settings, the best cigar photos are taken in macro, no flash, and an indirect light source to shade the stix properly. Digital is tough, but those little cameras that fit in a pocket are no slouch, especially when you get above 4 MP. The macro works great. Also, as you shoot, turn the box of cigars to get light from all angles. Since it's digital, who cares how many shots you take, so make sure to really SEE the cigars before closing the box and stuffing it back in the ice chest. I bought a 3 MP cam JUST for taking pictures of cigars. I have a disease.:al


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

I thought the camera did a fine job. The box pic look so good you could see the plume (I am a plume crackhead by the way) and I could smell a newly opened box of Montes.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh, don't get me wrong, they are perfectly fine pics. He was just talking about being new to that camera, and his photos in this case are over-contrasted a bit by the flash. It's not like they're out of focus or anything.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the pron! You just gave my day a boost and now I'll be walking funny!


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Those lumix cameras are very nice!! Great pics of them smokes too


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

I used digital macro and it seemed to work well...I use a 7mp Canon point-shoot.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice pics and WTG on the Cigars


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

n3uka said:


> Panasonic DMC-FX3
> 
> only a little 6 meg pocket digital
> i just picked it up on sale at costco.
> ...


Leica lens says it all.
That and Carl Zeiss are my favorites.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Juicy sticks. wow.
Those pics look great....Hey on the topic can you give me any pointers on taking close-ups? I try the macro mode with the flash off and when I get close they are always blurry...and I don't mean just the end result but actually in the window. Anyway, any help would be appreciated. Don't know anything about cameras. It's a Power Shot Canon SD30 5MP.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Stonato~ said:


> Juicy sticks. wow.
> Those pics look great....Hey on the topic can you give me any pointers on taking close-ups? I try the macro mode with the flash off and when I get close they are always blurry...and I don't mean just the end result but actually in the window. Anyway, any help would be appreciated. Don't know anything about cameras. It's a Power Shot Canon SD30 5MP.


Look at the book or check online for that camera. They have a minimum distance that you need to be from the object you are shooting. Try pulling back untill the pic looks clear to you. You can always zoom in to get a tighter shot.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BTW, what are the sticks?
Are those Monte 4's and Por Larranag PCs?


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice pictures and even nicer cigars! :ss


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Blueface said:


> BTW, what are the sticks?
> Are those Monte 4's and Por Larranag PCs?


bingo, here is the original post
link

Can't say you don't know your cigars :ss


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

great pics mind if i use some for wallpaper!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

luckybandit said:


> great pics mind if i use some for wallpaper!


nope, enjoy


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Look at the book or check online for that camera. They have a minimum distance that you need to be from the object you are shooting. Try pulling back untill the pic looks clear to you. You can always zoom in to get a tighter shot.


Now that makes sense. Thanks for the easy fix. Gotta post my new babies.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Sweet, now I gotta whip the :dr off my keyboard.


----------

